# ScoTTish Meet....Dunkeld 26th/27th April



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<EDIT>
The date has been set for 26th/27th April at Dunkeld but unfortunately I cannot make it..............Helen (Juggernott Juggs) has organised this one..........so the REAL information starts at around page 12 of this thread.

Hev x

OK Boys and Girls............. I'm acutely aware that we have not had a meet for a wee while and that traditionally we have had a weekend away around Easter.

Firstly, anyone got ideas for a meet or two (just day outings)? Where would you like to meet? What would you like to do?

Secondly, where do you want to go for a weekend away around Easter time? Anyone got any contacts that could get us good deals? (always worth asking!).

I suppose I was a wee bit dis-heartened with the last turnout ..............so lets get back in to it 

Who's going first???

Hev x


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Could I tempt you with a day out blast, just a little south of the border, from Haydon Bridge to Alston to Penrith?

I'll get me coat

Joe


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Could be negotiated  ...............best let the others chip in too 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Easter w/e away after Easter? How about 2nd w/e after Easter? ...all for entirely selfish reasons (school hols for J :wink: )

Little chance of getting hotel discounts for Easter w/e itself - tried in the past!

O/T Got a nice letter from postie Hev :wink: 

D and J x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Easter w/e away after Easter? How about 2nd w/e after Easter? ...all for entirely selfish reasons (school hols for J :wink: )
> 
> Little chance of getting hotel discounts for Easter w/e itself - tried in the past!
> 
> ...


We are away @ Easter x2 weeks 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) [Maldives :roll: ]

O/T We got a funny letter from our postie [smiley=cheers.gif]    :-*

Another 
D and J xxxx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Easter w/e away after Easter? How about 2nd w/e after Easter? ...all for entirely selfish reasons (school hols for J :wink: )
> ...


Do you think we have the same posties ?WOW thats some cutback must have to walk miles :roll:
ps my long weekends are Easter or three weeks either side :wink:


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be up for a ScoTTish Tour............ Lets get it done........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is there anywhere we've not been?

Loch Fyne for lunch? Campbeltown.... though it's a there and back drive.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Nothing too far south!!!! The central belt brigade can venture into the provinces! :lol:


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

Aye there is a fair ammount of NorthEasties isnt there

Im not fussed tho


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

do we know anyone around laurencekirk that makes a nice cup of tea? :lol:

i guess for me distance is potentially an issue ... pretty busy social life so couldn't sacrifice a weekend, but a day out would be fun, would be nice to meet some fellow TTers and have a chat - over lunch / whatever.

being in aberdeen i guess the farthest i might go for a day trip would be dundee (ish) ... or, say an hours drive in any direction.

do we know where the greatest concentration of McTT owners live?

definitely think somewhere central between glasgow/edinburgh & aberdeen is best compromise?

as for activities ... to coin a local phrase "da ken!" :lol: might be quite nice just to admire each others motors, have some scoff, and a chat and a laugh?

pick up the tt in 5 weeks (woooooo), then the following weekend i'm off to dunkeld - via glenshee (rrrrrrrrraaaaaaaoooooooowwwwwwww) 

after that i've got my stag do 1st weekend in april, and sometime after that i think i'm supposed to turn up for a wedding too


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its not your wedding is it Chris?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

RK07 said:


> Its not your wedding is it Chris?


yep, not long now! missus wasn't into the idea of trying to use the TT as a wedding car tho! 

supposed to be going to kenya for our honeymoon tho, suspect that'll be getting KO'd unless we fancy dodging machetes whilst we're there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chrisabdn said:


> unless we fancy dodging machetes whilst we're there


Just adds to the fun :wink:


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Could I tempt you with a day out blast, just a little south of the border, from Haydon Bridge to Alston to Penrith?
> 
> I'll get me coat
> 
> Joe


Little bit too local for me (im from Penrith)  Although I do know a lot of good roads in the area and hotels as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Easter w/e away after Easter? How about 2nd w/e after Easter? ...all for entirely selfish reasons (school hols for J :wink: )


Urmmmm, so what date is that???

Think might have a wee day-trip before Easter if anyone is interested 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not your wedding is it Chris?
> ...


If I get my way, there'll be ribbons on ours!  - so long as they match my colour-schemes :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Easter w/e away after Easter? How about 2nd w/e after Easter? ...all for entirely selfish reasons (school hols for J :wink: )
> ...


W/E starting Fri 4th April

Davve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So thats when sorted ,next question where and do they have archery :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

tt dug said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Could I tempt you with a day out blast, just a little south of the border, from Haydon Bridge to Alston to Penrith?
> ...


Have you ever driven from Penrith to Alston to Haydon bridge, if so you will know that it is one the best 10 drives in the Kingdom and it doesn't have to stop there; but of course it's not Scottish as such. Maybe some time in the future.

Joe


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Might be tempted to venture out for an overnight meet somewhere. Depends on date and location though - such a busy chap, you know.

Yes, I am still alive and skulking around in the background!

Jock

8)


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

TTCool said:


> tt dug said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Yep it's a great road, I use it quite a lot it's the main road from Penrith To Newcastle. cheers Dougie 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

tt dug said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > tt dug said:
> ...


Hi Dougie

After doing the Penrith to Alston to Haydon Bridge, do you ever backtrack to Alston and then head for Middleton-in-Teesdale and do it all again   I sometimes do that in the long Summer days, stopping off at Langley Castle for a meal.

Happy days. Enjoy your TT, Dougie

Joe


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i would be intreasted in coming to you northerners meet. Need to know when you are thinking of the meet to get time off


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dougie

The Penrith to Alson to Haydon Bridge is the A686 and the Alston to Middleton-in-Teesdale is the B6277. The B6277 is a fantastic drive and every bit as good as the A686 from Alston to Haydon Bridge. Add the B6277 to your route some time, you won't regret it. Also the A6108 from Richmond to Leyburn, then the A684 to Hawes and the B6255 from Hawes to Ingleton is another amazing drive. If you join up the dots you're very nearly home again 8) sort of :wink:

Cheers

Joe


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah c'mon Hev!  .

me n Rab Reid just talking about this today no less. I spoTTed his car in edinburgh today and left a wee note under his wiper 

Ill keep my eye on this, putting the car back on the road 1st March and a remap on the 7th so I'd be up for a wee run


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So.......looks like Saturday 5th/Sunday 6th April....................but where??????????????

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im up for this if im off :roll:

i would prefer somewhere central though hev not penrith 

hows mr hev doin these days? hope your looking after the man :wink:

i cant wait to meet up since i got my remap :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> im up for this if im off :roll:
> 
> i would prefer somewhere central though hev not penrith
> 
> ...


Mr Hev is a tad quiet - to be honest, he rarely gets a word in edgeways! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im up for this if im off :roll:
> ...


no heather why doesnt that surprise me :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im up for this if im off :roll:
> ...


now heather why doesnt that surprise me :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Urmmmmmm..................  

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> So.......looks like Saturday 5th/Sunday 6th April....................but where??????????????
> 
> not any good for us the 5th/6th on call that weekend,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > So.......looks like Saturday 5th/Sunday 6th April....................but where??????????????
> ...


What about the following?..............kids still on holiday for J & D??

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 It's ok Hev, trying to get a swap with my mate's at work. better not muck about with the dates someone else might miss out on the weekend out,
phone in a gas escape at the hotel you book at least i could join in for a few hours :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

following weekend would be better for us,we aren't playing at home that weekend and we are already on holiday (see what we do for you trev)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> following weekend would be better for us,we aren't playing at home that weekend and we are already on holiday (see what we do for you trev)


 :lol: cheers Andrew, your always on holiday it's a wonder any trains run at all :lol: 
ps how's Val ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > following weekend would be better for us,we aren't playing at home that weekend and we are already on holiday (see what we do for you trev)
> ...


She s fine ,now the cough ear infection,cold and God knows what have gone


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


thats you taking her to stand in the cold watching Newcastle getting thrashed every week, thats how she has got all that :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I only go to see them get thrashed every other week


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


No good for us...if you need to change dates to suit the majority go ahead 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


No good for us...if you need to change dates to suit the majority go ahead 
no need to change the dates dave, will see the mates the morra their due me a few favours for the stand-by if not i think iam going to have the flu about that time :roll: ( got it from Andrew's Val)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ahhhhhhh chooooooooooooo!!!!! I can hear it starting already! Looks like the 5th/6th then..................but where??????

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ma hoose :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Far North :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Far North :roll:


Chateau Hev de Phope???

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We are heading down to London for a few days..............so I'll be a tad quiet here............get your thinking caps on................I want to get something confirmed in the next week 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Far North :roll:
> ...


Further


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Weekend of 5th/6th and 12th/13th are probabably no good for me as I'm on holiday for the week in between and might well be away on my travels!

Could omly manage last weekend of March or second half of April.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

date is ok with me just depends how far we have to drive :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev!!!! put Rab's name down please, (he's up his ladder trying to save a cat ) :roll:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds all very interesting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If my boss gives me time off I may be there, Hev


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hev i think we should start a poll

im looking to go somewhere with great roads so i can uleash the stig in me  , then a nice spot of lunch :wink: .


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what about tomintoul or loch ness or inverness or THE HIGHLANDS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> what about tomintoul or loch ness or inverness or THE HIGHLANDS


The Highlands can be a bit wet


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

what about braemar? that's a good run whichever direction you're heading from, nice & scenic, and lots of twisties! 

that said, 5th is out for me as it's my stagger ... weekend after is feasible i think.

the beast will have had a month to run in by then, so i'll be taking no prisoners!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > what about tomintoul or loch ness or inverness or THE HIGHLANDS
> ...


 And who caused that then :lol: bet you check all the tap's before you go out :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Our taps are simple they lift up and down :roll:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> Hev!!!! put Rab's name down please, (he's up his ladder trying to save a cat ) :roll:


Thanks for that, *trev*, me old mucker .. one pussy in my safe hands!

I'm pretty laid back about the date but if you could decide quite soon I can arrange time off for myself if needed. As for location/venue, I'm sure Helen (aka *juggernoutjugs*) had a mate with a hotel somewhere around the central belt, didn't she?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev!!!! put Rab's name down please, (he's up his ladder trying to save a cat ) :roll:
> ...


Is it not Dunkeld Rab? sure she was trying to get it arranged for christmas
last year :?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Rings a bell, does Dunkeld! *Hev*, what do you think..?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Rings a bell, does Dunkeld! *Hev*, what do you think..?


think she is down in London Rab


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know people who don't read all of the thread :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I don't know people who don't read all of the thread :roll:


must of been on night shift  how did your meeting go today Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know people who don't read all of the thread :roll:
> ...


Great ,blasted across the moors at mach 3


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


What did you reverse all that way :lol: think of the speed you would of done if you only had drove forwards :roll:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i will be 18th to the 21 st of april for a wedding in standrews could meet up that weekend if you do it that week


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Missed me??????????  - back from the big smoke.

Rab ~ yup, it was Dunkeld that Helen was talking about. I've not been able to get her by text but I emailed the Dunkeld (Royal???) and they haven't even bothered to get back to me........I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for this one.

Good to see loads of new (and not so new ) joining in too      

Hev x


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Hi guys hope your all doing ok. Sorry for the delay in getting back to you Hev, I spoke to my friend who owns the Royal Dunkeld Hotel and unfortunately he cant accomodate us over the easter period as that is his busiest time.

ie: Any time after easter will be fine as he can do me a good deal price wise, with rooms depending on how many decide to stay over, either for 1 night or 2 nights. He can also arrange things like 4x4 of road driving, quads, clay pigeon shooting etc, assuming peolpe fancy that sort of thing. The roads up there are beautifull especially when the weather is right. Its just a suggestion, any thoughts on my idea. Hev give Neil another email hell just be pretty hectic, like myself. Im that dam busy i might even bring my Juggernot ha ha. Im away in a couple of weeks overseas on business but you can give me a call if people fancy it and let me know. Must get to bed im up in 4hrs for work. ba hum bug, the joys of being a trucker I guess ha ha.

Night all, hope to see you all on the road soon.

10 4 Roger and out..............

Helen...


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Im in!!! 

Same as Kammy i suppose, not too fussed about dates, just where it is!

The cock Bridge to Tomintoul is as far as i remember an excellent road, or anywhere up towards the highlands or Lock Ness!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Highly likely I'll be giving this a miss. We're off to Europe on the 11th April for 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

whats the latest??

i think we need to start listing names for interest, i will start!!

ME!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hev normally does that on the main page with an update, what we need to sort out is location and date so we can then find out who is come ing


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> [smiley=speechless.gif]


You've been quiet!

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm always quiet! :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I'm always quiet! :roll:


Really????? What a coincidence........ me too 

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Will you two be quiet... jeeesh some people :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Will you two be quiet... jeeesh some people :roll: :lol:


Sorry Dad :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Will you two be quiet... jeeesh some people :roll: :lol:
> ...


 

So where is this meet anyway...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


Urmmmmm............dunno yet........sent text to Helen but not heard back yet.

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Is there a meet?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


Somewhere in Europe over 3 weeks, where did you say you were going again?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Who's Helen?

Europe trip?

Where am I?

Who are you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Who's Helen?
> 
> Europe trip?
> 
> ...


You been in a coma? Which decade di dyou go back to? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dougie
> 
> The Penrith to Alson to Haydon Bridge is the A686 and the Alston to Middleton-in-Teesdale is the B6277. The B6277 is a fantastic drive and every bit as good as the A686 from Alston to Haydon Bridge. Add the B6277 to your route some time, you won't regret it. Also the A6108 from Richmond to Leyburn, then the A684 to Hawes and the B6255 from Hawes to Ingleton is another amazing drive. If you join up the dots you're very nearly home again 8) sort of :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi joe, thanks for those routes i'll have a look sometime soon. I was up the a686 to newcastle last weekend and the bit between alston and haydon bridge is in a terrible state of disrepair, lots of potholes (big ones)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

tt dug said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dougie
> ...


Your wheels touching the ground then Dougie? :lol: :lol: Hope to meet you sometime.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


All over - even HevNav will be useless 

I might be able to come if its the week before but it seems like there is a 50/50 split over both weekends so maybe a third option may be better?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

slg said:


> Who's Helen?
> 
> Europe trip?
> 
> ...


Now now dear, you sit down...

After Mercedes ownership the next step is often the old peoples home - maybe we could meet there :roll:


----------



## rosshastie (Jul 3, 2006)

Still no news on a wee meet yet?? Ill still be up for it if anythin ever gets decided............................................................................................


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok, ok, ok ....................just to keep the momentum going, how about a pre-meet meet??? I'll start a new thread for it!

Hev x


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> Ok, ok, ok ....................just to keep the momentum going, how about a pre-meet meet??? I'll start a new thread for it!
> 
> Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What's happening were fed up down here, waiting to see where we are off too on the scottish meet :lol: :lol: 
(Rab what are you doing with your hand down their)  :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

...and he didn't even wake me up....was the next morning before I got home


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Davey, was at jim's to fix his fire, said if he had known you were over he would of popped round, said your car must be due a service :lol: :wink: 
cheers for that link, will pop up to comet the morra [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> ...and he didn't even wake me up....was the next morning before I got home


 Wonder when Rab got home if he did :wink: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Davey, was at jim's to fix his fire, said if he had known you were over he would of popped round, said your car must be due a service :lol: :wink:
> cheers for that link, will pop up to comet the morra [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


funny that just as you posted my miles to service jumped down by 5k....does he have a remote control for that :idea:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Davey, was at jim's to fix his fire, said if he had known you were over he would of popped round, said your car must be due a service :lol: :wink:
> ...


 :lol: he was on his laptop  should of seen him like a fish out of water  
painting the woodwork in his other house, :lol: hope he's not reading this :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Davey, was at jim's to fix his fire, said if he had known you were over he would of popped round, said your car must be due a service :lol: :wink:
> ...


I thought you were sleeing with the fishes :roll:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

so whats the lastest where and when for this meet?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> What's happening were fed up down here, waiting to see where we are off too on the scottish meet :lol: :lol:
> (Rab what are you doing with your hand down their)  :roll:


Just trying to keep 'them' off the ground, bud! :wink:  :lol:

Right, I think if we're all nice to Helen, she'll speak to her mate at the Royal Dunkeld again - discounted rooms and quads, clay shooting, 4x4, etc. All sounds good to me. It won't be the Easter weekend but possibly the weekend after so everyone start sorting your work excuses out ..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What's happening were fed up down here, waiting to see where we are off too on the scottish meet :lol: :lol:
> ...


Helen was asking her friend again last week but I haven't heard back..........was gonna start looking at alternatives tonight :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What's happening were fed up down here, waiting to see where we are off too on the scottish meet :lol: :lol:
> ...


 Just trying to keep 'them' off the ground, bud! :wink:  :lol: 
should of said got a wheelbarrow round the back :lol: 
Were always nice to Helen ive seen the size of that lorry she drives


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Is Aberfeldy too far for peeps?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Is Aberfeldy too far for peeps?
> 
> Hev x


Long way for a bottle of milk but ok for a weekend :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

mtf surfaced?

Good to see you again - hard to tell if the weather was warm as you rarely wear a jacket! :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> mtf surfaced?
> 
> Good to see you again - hard to tell if the weather was warm as you rarely wear a jacket! :wink:


 Warm !!!!! your having a laugh stu,  its scotland


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Is there a date yet?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right........................

Date is Saturday 5th - Sunday 6th April
Place is Aberfeldy
Hotel is http://www.weemhotel.com/
Tel number is 01887 820381 
Cost is Â£35 per head for B&B

I'll update page 1 tomorrow night (too knackered to do it tonight!)

So who is coming along?
(btw, book your own room :roll

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooooh errrr, we seem to have a double booking! Helen's been trying frantically to post on here but her forum connection is all askew, so she's rung me to post details..

The Royal Dunkeld Hotel is available the weekend 26th/27th April - http://www.royaldunkeld.co.uk/?page%20id=6 and the rates are:

Â£30pppn B&B based on two sharing (hotel room)
Â£25pppn B&B based on two sharing (chalet in hotel grounds)
Â£40pppn B&B single occupancy (hotel room)
Â£79pp DB&B based on two sharing for two nights- SPECIAL OFFER

Neil (owner) is looking at quads, 4x4 and clays for all those interested 

*Hev*, Helen's never heard from you but remember she was away as well .. !

Maybe we could have a poll to see what's the most popular and go with the majority .. :wink:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Hi Rab,

cheers for that, as you know iv had majors problems with dam internet. Hopefully this is it sorted. Just to add to your post, Neil has actually pre-booked 5 rooms for us. So if anybody wants to book a room just phone the Hotel, ask for Neil and he will get you sorted out.

Thanks again. Iv been on the phone most of the morning to virginmedia trying to get this sorted out, im praying this works.

take care. H.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm away on holiday on the 5th so I can't make this one.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Ooooh errrr, we seem to have a double booking! Helen's been trying frantically to post on here but her forum connection is all askew, so she's rung me to post details..
> 
> The Royal Dunkeld Hotel is available the weekend 26th/27th April - http://www.royaldunkeld.co.uk/?page%20id=6 and the rates are:
> 
> ...


 Them thar dates woud suit us  not on-call that weekend and i
would be in for the clay shooting sound ok
Helen whats the chalets like cant get to see them on your link


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Trev,

To be honest I dont think Neil has the chalets on his web, not that I know off. I have actually stayed in them and they are fine, not 5 star mind you but they are ideal for the job. They have ensuit facilities, tv, kettle etc the usual bits and peices. They are actually situated in the back gardens of the Hotel, where the cars are parked. So there is no on st parking to worry about. The cars will be safe there. The bar in the evening is uasally bouncing. He has a pool table through the back aswell.

There are other bars along the road that have music. We could always go to Birnam to the Hotel and bars there. If I remember they have live bands on. Birnam is only 5 mins away, can jump in a mini bus for a few quid. Should be good weekend. Hope this find you both well.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers Helen and theirs a great chipshop along the high st :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The earlier day would be better for us.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I really don't mind either way, I was beginning to panic since I'd heard nothing back (tried Neil's contact details on his site too). I'm quite happy to go with the majority .

If most are happy with the 26th/27th April then lets get it booked!

Hev x 
<now will conveniently delay more contact with The Weem for a wee while until we sort ourselves out >


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, we can't do the end of April as we are on holiday in Turkey. What's happening earlier in the month? I have lost track.

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Sorry, we can't do the end of April as we are on holiday in Turkey. What's happening earlier in the month? I have lost track.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


* A mini meet in the Aberdeen area this Sunday (9th March)
* the dates Helen has sorted is 26th/27th April
* I had provisionally booked The Weem in Aberfeldy for the 5th/6th April

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm afraid we'll have to pass on this.

D & J


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, we can't do the end of April as we are on holiday in Turkey. What's happening earlier in the month? I have lost track.
> ...


Am I the only one who is lost?!!! :? :lol:

I understand the mini meet is this weekend, but when is the next "full" meet, the 5th/6th or the 26th/27th??? I'm away in Italy 5th-12th so I can't make the early April date.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Sorry, we can't do the end of April as we are on holiday in Turkey. What's happening earlier in the month? I have lost track.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 :lol: :lol: Away again youâ€™ll lose your British citizenship! your never in this country.
pm replied


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

To VeeDubDan

Hopefully we shall see you on the 26th then at Dunkeld.

take care..

[smiley=cheers.gif] Helen


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, looks like we are gong with Dunkeld on 26th April. Unfortunately I can't make the Saturday (nae staff!) so phope and I will may well meet you on the Sunday for the run. I'll bow out of the organising for this one as it looks like Helen has it under control. I'll update the title of the thread to keep folks updated.

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might have to miss this one   I'll have a look at work later and see whats what.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm out too as we will be on a ferry from Amsterdam to Newcastle after our Italian adventure.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks *Hev* .. ok people, it's looking like Dunkeld for the weekend 26th/27th April (staying at the Royal Dunkeld Hotel) - mention the TTOC and Helen when booking. *Hev* and *RK07* could be organising a wee get together before then (9th March?) but contact *Hev* for details.

If people could start stating if they're going and I'll update this page with names/numbers.

Juggernot jugs
trev
rabvtec
Mon the Fish?
TTaberdeen


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

rabvtec said:


> Thanks *Hev* .. ok people, it's looking like Dunkeld for the weekend 26th/27th April (staying at the Royal Dunkeld Hotel) - mention the TTOC and Helen when booking. *Hev* and *RK07* could be organising a wee get together before then (9th March?) but contact *Hev* for details.
> 
> If people could start stating if they're going and I'll update this page with names/numbers.
> 
> ...


Organising? Me?!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

RK07 said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks *Hev* .. ok people, it's looking like Dunkeld for the weekend 26th/27th April (staying at the Royal Dunkeld Hotel) - mention the TTOC and Helen when booking. *Hev* and *RK07* could be organising a wee get together before then (9th March?) but contact *Hev* for details.
> ...


OK, edited :roll:


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

The dunkeld meet sounds good, i will put myname down for that one!!

cheers all, look forward to seeing you all there!

(BTW, who all is going?)
(BTW2, if any danish, blond, naive TT female owners want to share a room i will be willing to oblige)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well i was hoping you would have done the meet a week earlier when i was up in fife for a wedding. So i will have to pass on the dunkeld weekend. Shame have a good one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> I'm out too as we will be on a ferry from Amsterdam to Newcastle after our Italian adventure.


 Are you popping in? you have to go past the end of the road :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *TTaberdeen* - duly added to the list 

Rough times - 9am meet at Hermiston Gait for Edinburgers, shimmy oer to Fife and meet Fifers (place tba), then a drive up to Dunkeld for around lunch. After lunch, some outdoorsy activity*, then maybe a wee drive. Dinner/blether and drinkypoos in the evening. Sunday, breakfast and a drive around area (places tba) and then a mosy on home.

*This is where the members come in. Helen would like to know asap what people would prefer (quads, clays or 4x4) as prices would have to be negotiated (bearing in mind the bigger the number, the bigger the discount - hopefully :roll: )


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Rab.

Sounds good!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Doubt I'll make this one to be honest. Off on holiday at the start of the month and will be stoney broke come the time of the meet.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

put me down for the clay's Rab ! or whatever :roll: will try anything once, meet at our bit :!: (will get a lie in)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Theres no way we can get to this one :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Theres no way we can get to this one :?


the cement will be off the forth bridge by that time andy so the road will be clear :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

for what it's worth i can't make either the early april meet, due to having my stag do then ... or the late april meet, due to going to a friend's wedding.

that aside, generally speaking, with getting married this year (and buying silly sports cars), cashflow is likely going to be a bit tight for a TT weekend away for us this year. 

maybe next year.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

chrisabdn said:


> for what it's worth i can't make either the early april meet, due to having my stag do then ... or the late april meet, due to going to a friend's wedding.
> 
> that aside, generally speaking, with getting married this year (and buying silly sports cars), cashflow is likely going to be a bit tight for a TT weekend away for us this year.
> 
> maybe next year.


there will be meetings in the future you will be able to get to :wink: 
cashflow comes first


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

room booked


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

right helen, who is going to this meet then?

i want numbers :roll:

i can make it so far if nothing comes up (normally happens to me  )

hope to see my partner in crime there (aberdeenTT)

ps, matt you taking the wife along??


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> right helen, who is going to this meet then?
> 
> i want numbers :roll:


Check out page13 of this thread .. number are low at the mo but that's par for the course. Hoping numbers will pick up nearer the date, however I'd like to ask anyone who is interested, to try and let Helen (*Juggernot jugs*) know asap so she can asked Neil to organise the 4x4 or clays. You'll have to call Neil direct, at the Royal Dunkeld yourselves to book your room.


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Kammy.

Not sure about the wife, the only good think about bringing her is my fuel consumption, i seem to get about 33mpg when she is in the car  :lol:

At the moment i can make it, just a little bit too far ahead to make definate plans

Cheers


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

5 hrs later, 4th attempt, final attempt. I dont know if anybody has been having problems with there pm,s but as you can see I have...Grrrrrrrrrrr

[/b]HERE GOES* Happy Easter everybody. After Rabs last message suggested we meet at Hermiston Gate, be in Halfords Car Park for 9am.

We shall then head to Stirling Services for about 9.40ish and meet others tt'rs there.

Then we shall head for Baxters Visitors Centre, Blackford, on the A9, quick cuppa if people wish and a [smiley=gossip.gif] .

Then head up to Dunkeld on the A9. The access into the Hotel car park is the first exit passed the Hotel, which will take you right round the back of the building next to the Chalets.

Get booked into your rooms and those who are taking part in the activities, which is looking like the 4x4 of rd driving experience, from the majority of people. I shall see neil and find out whats happening with that. Im not sure how long it lasts, might be a couple of hrs, we might have to share it with other people, not sure, will find out, also the cost....

The rest of the people who are not taking part can walk thru the village and check out the lovely scenery and have a stroll along the river front etc.

SATURDAY NIGHT

We shall get organised and go for dinner, either in Dunkeld or in the next Village called Birnam, which is a 3 or 4 minute minicab ride. From past experience, there was a pub in Birnam that had live music, im waiting on Neil calling me back today and Ill ask him which one it is and if there is still live music playing.

REMEMBER GUYS WERE THERE TO HAVE FUN, CHILL OUT AND RELAX [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

SUNDAY

After we have all had breaky. we can leave about 10.30-11ish,
Head up the A9 pass Pitlochery,
Head for Dalwhinnie onto A889,
Go towards lagen,
Head onto A86,
Towards Fort William onto A82,
Go thru Glencoe,
Pass weeeeee Jimmy Savilles white bungalow and give him a TT toot, haha,
We can either stop at the Claghaig for a photo shoot and a light refreshment, or carry on along the road to the Heli Pad for a photo shoot, which is in the big layby on the right hand side. .

OR

Leave the Heli Pad and head for the Bridge of Orchy for lunch.
Head down to Tyndrum for Fuel some might need a TEE n PEE stop. 
Head for Crainlarich,
Then onto A85/A84 for Callander,
Head towards Stirling services,
Say our farewells,

Then homeward bound......................sounds good to me.......

Please PM Rab and let him know who is coming, there is a list somewhere but I cant rememeber which page it is on, so easy option is, PM rab.

Thank you.

SO COM'ON FOLKS LETS MAKE THIS OUR FIRST TRIP A GOOD ONE... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Best wishes,

Helen........*


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Just to add to previous message.

Just phoned the Hilton Hotel who does the 4x4 activities, I am waiting on them calling me back, so will let you know as soon as ......... re: price etc and what time its booked in for.

cheery..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We will meet you up at Baxters Visitors Centre,


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Hev. im afraid im not gonna make it.

just been offered a job in the middle east and could be moving between 4 and 5 weeks from now. so it looks like it's goodbye for the TT..... 

it would have been great fun and good to share TT stories etc, but it cant be helped. if i do sell i will probably still check the forum and see the witty comments and unfunny comments (Kammy....!) you never know, if i dont buy a boat in Abu Dhabi, i might just buy a TT!!!! now where would i get it mapped ha ha!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *TTaberdeen*, I'm sorry to hear that you're not going to make it now but also pleased to hear about your new job .. any excuse to get outta going! :lol: :lol:

As for everyone else .. PLEASE start posting here or PM me or *Juggernot jugs* to let us know if you're going - we need to confirm numbers and in particular, for the activity. 4x4 is sounding a tad expensive at approx Â£80 per hour for 3 in a Disco, so what about clays? I know *trev* is up for this (gets his agression out - he wanted to stick pics of Evelyn on the clays to improve his accuracy but I said no!) :lol: :lol:

The itinery sounds spot on so c'mon people .. !


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words Rab.

Yip, the final nail in the coffin was the crazy car tax price's for next year....i hate this country and the government, they will soon be taxing my slippers for god's sake..(thats just an example, im only 31 and dont really wear slippers  )

Cheers


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Room booked [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] .. will be order of the day!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[ I know *trev* is up for this (gets his agression out - he wanted to stick pics of Evelyn on the clays to improve his accuracy but I said no!) :lol: :lol:

:lol: you better stand clear when Evelyn's got a gun in her hand mate.
Anne Oakley springs to mind [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

I know *trev* is up for this (gets his agression out - he wanted to stick pics of Evelyn on the clays to improve his accuracy but I said no!) :lol: :lol:

High noon Dunkeld high street Mr Rab and you better be packing,


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] *ROOM BOOKED* your round Rab... [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] ha ha......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wish I didn't have to work


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello folks, 
what a great sounding weekend but sadly we won't be able to make it as we'll be sunning ourselves in Tenerife    
Might see some of you on 13th instead.

ttfn
Claire and Chris


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TTLYN said:


> I know *trev* is up for this (gets his agression out - he wanted to stick pics of Evelyn on the clays to improve his accuracy but I said no!) :lol: :lol:
> 
> High noon Dunkeld high street Mr Rab and you better be packing,


Howdy Calamity .. yep, I reckon I'll be whip crackin' apackin' [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

rabvtec said:


> TTLYN said:
> 
> 
> > I know *trev* is up for this (gets his agression out - he wanted to stick pics of Evelyn on the clays to improve his accuracy but I said no!) :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:
book the two of us down for the clay's please, is that before we have a drink or after :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Room booked [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] .. will be order of the day!


 I better bring more money then :lol: not cheap these meetings are they 
:wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*****UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE******UPDATE*****

OK people, I've just finished speaking with *Juggernot jugs* and the clay pigoen shooting has been provisionally booked for Saturday afternoon [smiley=rifle.gif] It'll cost Â£45 per person for an hour tuition and clays.

We're now lookng at trying to confirm numbers for the meet (hotel and shooting) so let s know 

ps - this has become quite a long winded thread so do the Scottish members (and any others that might be thinking about coming along) want me to start a new one dedicated to this meet..? LET ME KNOW!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just noticed the update re the shooting - I'd be a provisional for that.... would just need to confirm in next couple of days.

TY for heads-up pm Rab.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

whats the latest ie names numbers etc helen???? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

20 days to go


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep, I can't wait either .. it'll be nice to meet up again.

@*KammyTT*, I don't know what Helen has in the way of numbers yet - are you going? I'll try and get a hold of her and see if her friend at Dunkeld has any more members staying although this won't include people meeting up just for the day.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sign me up for the "pop" guns please.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

saint said:


> Sign me up for the "pop" guns please.


 :lol: nae probs .. will let H know :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

18 day's 
Saint you staying over :?:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

did someone say TT meet?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> did someone say TT meet?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
As soon as someone mentioned guns you pop up :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Mon the fish,

I pm'd you weeks ago about it but you never got back to me. As I said before I had pre-booked 5 rooms in the hotel. If you are still coming, just call the Hotel, ask for Neil, mention the TT club and my name and he will get you sorted. You must book *YOUR OWN ROOM*. If you are planning to take part in the [smiley=rifle.gif], let me know as soon as, because I have to get exact numbers, as I need to put a deposit down, as in NOW....

Hope you guys can make it...

cheery............


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> did someone say TT meet?


Yes this Sunday :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm all booked up (me, anna and the 2 kids)...not really up for the shooting but will come and watch (and hang on to the kids!!).


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

(and hang on to the kids!!).
:lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

trev said:


> 18 day's
> Saint you staying over :?:


No - I'll be my usual socialable self and just come up for the afternoon's shooting.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 18 day's
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 18 day's
> ...


Even that'll be a miracle :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

What's times are you stopping on the way up...You'r too sharp for me at Edinburgh so just trying to work out where I'll catch up with ya.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hiya,

Cant you meet us at Stirling Services? Youll be able to come up the M80, shouldnt take that long from your neck of the woods....


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

What time you meeting up there?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> What time you meeting up there?


 9:10am :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] Hi Mon the fish,

If you go to page 15 youll see the itinery. I am just waiting on confirmation on the booking from the Hilton Hotel regarding the clays.

cheery.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

might be a push for us....best catch up with you at the hotel I think


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> might be a push for us....best catch up with you at the hotel I think


Don't forget your jumper!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Brian from star performance is coming up for the clay shooting, will let 
me know if he is staying over,
he is going to take Evelyns place,( the coward has backed out) :lol: 
Jim & Janet cant make it but hope we all have a great time.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

saint said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > might be a push for us....best catch up with you at the hotel I think
> ...


Dont think I have one of those :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


T-Shirt will be fine Davey 8)


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Pm replied rabvtec... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *bobski* .. throw a sickie!  :lol: :lol:

Hope to see you at the Meet - let us know on here or by PM. If you're interested in the clays, we may be able to sort something out on the day. :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey ho... when is the clays booked for? im not gonne manage to stay over but should manage to come down for the day and do the clays


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> hey ho... when is the clays booked for? im not gonne manage to stay over but should manage to come down for the day and do the clays


i think Helen is booking them today .. somewhere around 1.30pm but not sure - will post confirmation as soon as I hear.

She's having to pay in full up front so those who've expressed their interest will ave to square her up on the day.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

She's having to pay in full up front so those who've expressed their interest will ave to square her up on the day.[/quote]

:lol: I that will be right thats very good of her :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay bods .. that's the clays confirmed - *1.30PM at the HILTON HOTEL, DUNKELD*

The itinery for the cruise up is as previously posted ie 9.30am at Halfords, Hermiston Gait, etc :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Does the cruise involve 20 toilet stops and 40 cups of coffee all before lunch? HEV :wink:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Saint, if you need 20 pee and tea stops mate, you better see a quack, ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: ...............Cheers for that Rab, Yes all now booked up. All payments must be paid to MEEEEEEEEEEEE on the day guys, thank you, dont let me down............... Rab will you still be able to print of some of those sheets, that we disgussed..

TREV... Not long now bud............

Looking forward to seeing you all there. Just a thought but does anybody have a footy or a tennis raquet and a ball, Just in case we have time to kill later on in the day, after the clays, we could have a couple of games. *ITS ONLY A SUGGESTION*

Regards JJ


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Saint, if you need 20 pee and tea stops mate, you better see a quack, ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: ...............Cheers for that Rab, Yes all now booked up. All payments must be paid to MEEEEEEEEEEEE on the day guys, thank you, dont let me down............... Rab will you still be able to print of some of those sheets, that we disgussed..

TREV... Not long now bud............

Looking forward to seeing you all there. Just a thought but does anybody have a footy or a tennis raquet and a ball, Just in case we have time to kill later on in the day, after the clays, we could have a couple of games. *ITS ONLY A SUGGESTION*

Regards JJ


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TREV... Not long now bud............

Looking forward to seeing you all there. Just a thought but does anybody have a footy or a tennis raquet and a ball, Just in case we have time to kill later on in the day, after the clays, we could have a couple of games. *ITS ONLY A SUGGESTION*

Regards JJ[/quote]
Yip 9 day's and counting  should give me time to polish the car :wink: 
keep your suggestion's to your self :lol: wont be enough room in ma car with all the stuff evelyn's taking :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

kids packing a football each


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> kids packing a football each


 Good we can sit and watch them :lol:
you just heading up to the hotel on saturday morning Davey?


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Hi Trev, ha ha ha. Here if you dont have room in the car for her hairdryer and straightners, tell her she can borrow mine. *REMEMBER TREV ITS ONLY FOR 1 NIGHT * ha ha, you know what us women are like eh!!!!!!!!!!

While im on here, I need to ask, does anybody know if you can get a bike rack to fit on a roadster. I have made a few enquiries and had so many stupid replys, for instance..........youll have to fit a tow bar, emmmm I dont think so mate. Can anybody tell me....please please please. Ta...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Does the cruise involve 20 toilet stops and 40 cups of coffee all before lunch? HEV :wink:












Hev x :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> :lol: :lol: Hi Trev, ha ha ha. Here if you dont have room in the car for her hairdryer and straightners, tell her she can borrow mine. *REMEMBER TREV ITS ONLY FOR 1 NIGHT * ha ha, you know what us women are like eh!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> While im on here, I need to ask, does anybody know if you can get a bike rack to fit on a roadster. I have made a few enquiries and had so many stupid replys, for instance..........youll have to fit a tow bar, emmmm I dont think so mate. Can anybody tell me....please please please. Ta...


 Try this link Helen mate at work has one fitted
www.birdautomotive.com/Bike%20Rack%20Audi%20TT.htm


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi Saint, if you need 20 pee and tea stops mate, you better see a quack, ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: ...............Cheers for that Rab, Yes all now booked up. All payments must be paid to MEEEEEEEEEEEE on the day guys, thank you, dont let me down............... Rab will you still be able to print of some of those sheets, that we disgussed..
> 
> TREV... Not long now bud............
> 
> ...


Hi

Yep, I'll have sheets printed off to hand out at Hermiston :wink:

Looking forward to it .. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saint, if you need 20 pee and tea stops mate, you better see a quack, ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: ...............Cheers for that Rab, Yes all now booked up. All payments must be paid to MEEEEEEEEEEEE on the day guys, thank you, dont let me down............... Rab will you still be able to print of some of those sheets, that we disgussed..
> ...


You didn't tell me there would be football


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Does the cruise involve 20 toilet stops and 40 cups of coffee all before lunch? HEV :wink:
> ...


@ Rab.... she knows what I mean.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

?? cross purposes, I think *saint* - I was referring to *juggs* and her request for direction/itenery sheets for the Meet! :roll:

So, who's meeting where - I'll be at Hermiston Gait for 9am ..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> ?? cross purposes, I think *saint* - I was referring to *juggs* and her request for direction/itenery sheets for the Meet! :roll:
> 
> So, who's meeting where - I'll be at Hermiston Gait for 9am ..


 will be at baxters, no point me going over to Hermiston Gait and to come back over again


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Will see you at Hermiston Rab,

cheery...............Helen. (aka: Juggernot Jugs) for those who get me mixed up. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > ?? cross purposes, I think *saint* - I was referring to *juggs* and her request for direction/itenery sheets for the Meet! :roll:
> ...


No worries *trev*, see you there, mate. Will Brian (Star) be meeting us there as well? Also, @*saint* - where will you be joining us?

People can email me at: [email protected] and leave their mob nos (for the ones I haven't got) so that we don't lose anyone on the day.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No worries *trev*, see you there, mate. Will Brian (Star) be meeting us there as well? Also, @*saint* - where will you be joining us?

Brian will not make it,he's in charge of the garage as jim & janet are off to Rome for the weekend :roll: 
Barry no1 son is going to meet us up their


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

anyone else worried how we are getting petrol up there?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> anyone else worried how we are getting petrol up there?


 iam not just filled up should last me the weekend :wink: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

you not doing any driving on saturday and sunday then?

cause I usually fill up once over the weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> you not doing any driving on saturday and sunday then?
> 
> cause I usually fill up once over the weekend


Its having that heater on full blast all day.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> you not doing any driving on saturday and sunday then?
> 
> cause I usually fill up once over the weekend


 dont drive as hard as you davey :wink: 
should be ok up at Perth to get filled up again i hope


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> anyone else worried how we are getting petrol up there?


I've organised a tanker to follow us up there!  Because of the risk of fuel hijackers, you'll have to refuel on the move though .. like a jet fighter! :lol: :lol: I'm ripping out my seats, dumping the spare wheel and emptying my glovebox to lighten the load!! Stopped eating 2 days ago to lose weight . . . . fe eelin g . . . . . f a . . i . . . . . n . . . . . . . . . t [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else worried how we are getting petrol up there?
> ...


You should get a diesel... :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else worried how we are getting petrol up there?
> ...


 will take more than two day's mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What time are you's going to be at Baxters the morra


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

This is my last attempt to reply to you Trev, dont know whats wrong with this forum, it keeps locking me out. Simple answer............probably about 10.30-10.45 as we will pop into the Striling Services to see if anybody else meets us there. Is that ok for you?

catch you 2moro........... [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] I need to sleep but cant as ive got millions to do ...............cheery.........


----------

